# '65 headliner color



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Would a 1965 GTO that was built with the blue interior have a blue headliner as well, or possibly black? Thanks for all input.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As far as I'm aware it would be blue. The only variation on headliners in '65 that I know of was with a Black interior.
IIRC you could get a black or slate blue (Light greyish) headliner.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

a book i have says 65 dark blue interior code is 217-33 and has Med.Blue "whipcord" perforated headliner


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

One caveat- and I learned this the hard way- there was a production change within the 65 line. Mine is an early 65- it has the color palette of a 64. None of the 65 colors match. Mine is the star pattern headliner.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I was out of pocket for a bit, but thanks for all the replies. Interesting on the early vs later '65's.


----------

